# 99 SEL bumper installed...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hell yea... thats what im talking about. it makes a hell of a difference in appearance. james, did u get the 98/99 rear also?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah, but I'm tired and lazy, I'll put it on tommorow.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> yeah, but I'm tired and lazy, I'll put it on tommorow.


lol... after ur rear is on and the fogs... u got urself a "Sentra SE"


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well, I'm thinking about doing something about the fogs... I'll photoshop it and we'll see what you think


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

That bumper looks good, but I would like it better w/o the licence plate mount. Does that come off?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, nm about the licence plate thing.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah it comes off, but NY state law, gotta have a plate mounted up front... but I havent had time to mount it, its still in my window.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

plus the plate cover covers up my FMIC so nobody knows I have a turbo.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Holy twin....*

Hehe looks like my car about 2 years ago, same projectors, bumpers, and wheels. 

Nice choice.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks wes, I have a lot of respect for your car, kinda the look I was going for... of course your car is probably cleaner tho...

here's what I'd like to do to the fog light holes... comments?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

:thumbup: i like it... it flows real good with the stealth projectors and corners and lets not 4get original.


----------

